# Lighterlife or Cambridge Diet???



## lylasmummy

Im stuck between the 2, Im going to try one, but does anyone know which one is better??? xxxxx :flower:


----------



## MrsQ

both the same but cambridge is a hell of alot cheaper.
xxx


----------



## lylasmummy

Ooh is it?? I didnt know that, thanks hun, u made my mind up xxxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Yea CD in loaaddsss cheaper plus 1-1 whereas LL is group sessions =]


----------



## lylasmummy

Kimboowee said:


> Yea CD in loaaddsss cheaper plus 1-1 whereas LL is group sessions =]

Thanks hun, think I'd prefer 1-1 rather than group sessions, I'm a bit embarrassed of my weight xx


----------



## edinsam

Cambridge may be cheaper but Lighterlife gives you food counselling for 12 weeks. It depends if you think you can finally fight your demons with food - Lighterlife with its extensive counselling will. Cambridge isnt really counselling its a quick visit to get your food packs for the week, a weigh in and a chat about how you are feeling.

Lighterlife tackles what makes you eat in the first place.

Its been 5 years since I did both and the counselling I learned in Lighterlife is still in my head today

Food wise Cambridge make Lighter life shakes for them but its the counselling you are paying for - very very worth it


----------



## africaqueen

Neither! lol. Slimming world is fantastic! i have lost over 16lb in 7wks and i have eaten like a horse! lol. If u do decide to do a liquid diet, cambridge is supposed to be better, but SW is fab as it is for the long term and really works xxx


----------



## lylasmummy

Ive thought about slimming world, but I really cant be bothered with weighing everything I eat tbh, and Lighter Life and CD is all there ready to go. God that makes me sound soooooooo lazy lol xx


----------



## africaqueen

lylasmummy said:


> Ive thought about slimming world, but I really cant be bothered with weighing everything I eat tbh, and Lighter Life and CD is all there ready to go. God that makes me sound soooooooo lazy lol xx

You dont weigh what u eat on SW... You just eat unlimited amounts... maybe you are thinking of weightwatchers? Thats why i do SW cos im lazy too and like to just knw i can eat unlimited stuff:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## lylasmummy

africaqueen said:


> lylasmummy said:
> 
> 
> Ive thought about slimming world, but I really cant be bothered with weighing everything I eat tbh, and Lighter Life and CD is all there ready to go. God that makes me sound soooooooo lazy lol xx
> 
> You dont weigh what u eat on SW... You just eat unlimited amounts... maybe you are thinking of weightwatchers? Thats why i do SW cos im lazy too and like to just knw i can eat unlimited stuff:winkwink:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh, dont ya?? must be thinking of WW then... xxx


----------



## crazyguider

I know this is an old thread but I wanted to make people aware that the cost is not the only issue with lighterlife. My friend died from this diet 4 years ago aged 25 
so if anyone is thinking of starting it please gain all the medical supervision you can 
matilda was an amazing girl xx 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ing-Britain-allows-just-500-calories-day.html


----------

